# Hedgehog names!



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

First of all, I just wanted to say hi! I just picked up my little girl today! I was supposed to be getting a boy, but ended up with a girl instead, which is absolutely fine with me. The only problem is, I had a name picked out when I thought I was getting a boy, Optimus Prime, and now I have no clue what to name her. I was thinking either Bumblebee, to keep with the Transformers theme, or Bellatrix. She's an algerian gray if that helps, but if you have any suggestions I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to say, I really like Bellatrix. Favorite bad character in Harry Potter.


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, she's my favorite bad guy also! I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to be naming her. Plus, I can call her Bella, and I'm a twilight fan also haha.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

haha i almost named my lil guy optimus prime. he just didnt seem manly enough though, it felt like he needed somethin cute. hence, the name theodore was discovered. (theo mainly, or teddy occasionally)


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww. We almost had matching names :lol: I just couldn't do that to her. But as it turns out, Bellatrix is the perfect name for her. She's quite the escape artist, so I started calling my cage Azkaban. I like saying Bellatrix has excaped azkaban! hahaha maybe i'm just a dork :|


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

haha thats so funny im a total harry potter addict  and twilight too! and we both almost named our hedgie optimus... wow its getting a little creepy


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

It is a little creepy :shock: :lol:


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Bumblebee is cute but bumblebee is a boy isnt he :lol: 

I think you chose well with Bellatrix, i love bella aswel from twilight.

I was gonna name my lil man Megatron seemed cute, such a big bad name for such a little thing. But my fella chose the name instead.


----------

